# Oil Pan torque 2011 335D



## arnoldjw (Apr 10, 2014)

Guys, I am repairing a wrecked 335D and have to weld a small crack in my oil pan. Dealer had me buy new bolts w/ gasket. Anyone know torque spec and sequence? john


----------



## robster10 (Oct 8, 2012)

Watch that your weld doesn't pull the pan out of shape! Wouldn't the dealer have told you the specs?


----------



## Ruggernaut (Apr 25, 2014)

Pans are usually pretty loose. Don't know for sure but others I have worked on were maybe 4 lbs. 
when in doubt, I go with FT. Fully tight by feel. Nothing worse that over tight and stripped. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

What size are the bolts? That would give you a starting point. I don't remember what the pan construction is like, but if it has a thick flange I would just tighten them "tight" unless the pan has obvious structural meaning like mains cross bolted into it or something similar.


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

Here is a link to realoem.com
http://www.realoem.com/bmw/showparts.do?model=PN73&mospid=51054&btnr=11_3886&hg=11&fg=10
t
It shows several M6 crews and also (4) M8. M6 is a little smaller than 1/4". M8 is pretty close to 5/16". I feel it equally important as to what the female threading is made of. You are threading into the flange of the block, not the oil pan. Until quite recently, i thought our hole engine block was aluminum. Very recent Performance BMW magazine showed a good article on M57 engines. It says cast iron for block. I will attempt to get an adobe file. Otherwise search under May 2014 Performance BMW. My point is aluminum will tear out from over torquing much more easily than cast iron. If the threading is aluminum, the thread pitch should be more coarse.

Best advice would be to get torque specs from dealer mechanic. Offer to buy the guy lunch. The real oem link shows different length in different places. I would some how number or label screws so you don't have to guess later.

This is an interesting one. Please report back on your progress.


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm pretty sure our block is an aluminum alloy.


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

Hoop,
See article that I'm attempting to post. The first file is 2 pages "wide". Look at top right of this file. Paragraph says iron block. I'm not saying this is "scripture" but this UK based magazine speaks to a more diesel experienced crowd than us. I'm not sure the scan files are small enough to be uploaded. 

Interesting thing about picture showing all of the parts is the block appears to be painted black. If it were aluminum, it would be bare like the oil pan, head and other aluminum parts.

EDIT: I looked at files after posting and it's a little difficult to see text of article. Hold down control and "+" key and it will zoom in. Zoom out is control and "-" key. If i look at copy of files from hard disc, I can zoom in with much more clarity. Thus, it's best to right click and save to your disk and then view it. I'm not 100% believing until I do the magnet check though. If the block is iron, this would explain why 335D is some 200 lbs heavier than 335i. The extra emissions equipment would be the other contributor.


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

This article is wrong at least with regard to our US SPEC M57. I got under car last night and removed lower tray. Passenger flank of block is clearly aluminum. Specifically looked at oil pan to block interface. The mag article was still cool but has that error. I would think think those torques would not be terribly high. I have a Bentley manual but it doesn't cover our diesels. I will have a look.


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

I was just about to respond to your message, guess I don't need to though. This is sort of what I expected, the article probably just doesn't make note of the change from cast iron to aluminum. I was pretty sure it was aluminum as I've had the manifold off which exposes most of the drivers side of the engine. Also looked around the engine a bunch when I had all the underbody panels off for transmission fluid/filter change. It looks to use one heck of a sturdy bed plate design which would take up some of the potentially lost rigidity going from cast iron to aluminum.


----------

